# What do u use glow sticks for????



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

I wanted to make the pvc candles for my stairs inside but have ran out of time. The boys party is Sat. and the lights will be low. The kids will be doing a scavenger hunt inside from the basement to the 3rd floor. I came up with a cheap idea so the the kids wont miss a step and fall down the stairs. Dollar store glow sticks. I got a tube with 15 bracelets for $1 and will leave them long instead of making them into bracelets. Place one stick on the back of each step. I tried it with one tonight and it will work great. This would work outside as well on steps or along a path. What do you all use glow sticks for?


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

I love glowsticks, I use them for everything! My favorite is that I painted luminaries out of bottles and use those with glowsticks to light up our pathway


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

We used to run a fishing line from a tree to the front of our house and hang glowsticks. When it got dark, they looked like they were floating


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Never got into the glowstick thing, though I'm tempted to try that "TP roll" to make glowing eyes.


----------



## Rob_Raz (Sep 16, 2012)

Yep......gonna let my 6yr old daughter help me make some of those glowing eyes. Found a bag of glow sticks at Walmart for like 3 bucks!


----------



## Ravenfell Manor (Oct 2, 2011)

I read somewhere about putting glowsticks in balloons then filling them with helium and stringing them up so they are kind of in the floating off in the distance. Supposedly it is supposed to have a nice will-o-wisp effect. I have the helium tank in the garage but never got around to trying it. And this year I doubt it will happen either. Oh well. Neat sounding idea though.


----------



## tweety16_6 (Aug 10, 2011)

i use them in the bathroom behind the mirrors, underneat the toilet seat, inside TP rolls with eyes cut out. also just in drinks ( never had anyone who got sick) and they do work great in balloons!! just make sure the balloon is a light color!


----------



## Danceswithdoom (Sep 18, 2012)

I like putting glowsticks inside pumpkins instead of candles.  Other years I have put them inside bushes in the yard to make the spiderwebs glow or stuck them inside of ghosts hanging from the tree. Or just hanging them freely from the tree branches. That is one thing I dont mind if troublesome kids get into, because they are so cheap and the glowsticks might help them stand out in the dark. 
One year, I got a bag of 50 glowsticks for $2 and we handed them out to the older kids along with candy. Never found any teen who doesnt love a glowstick.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i use glowsticks for all kinds of things put them in my ice at party where the drinks go, put in my pumpkins, stick out in graveyard to make things glow skys the limit with them


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

I have a big tree out front and I am going to put some in a balloon and put some plastic white trash pieces over them ans hang them from the tree. I tried one to see what it would look like and it really looks good. Also lasted long to.


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

tweety16_6 said:


> i use them in the bathroom behind the mirrors, underneat the toilet seat, inside TP rolls with eyes cut out. also just in drinks ( never had anyone who got sick) and they do work great in balloons!! just make sure the balloon is a light color!


I called poison control once cause my cat bit into a glowstick, they said the stuff inside doesn't taste very good but it's nontoxic. I've floated a few of them in punch bowls before too just washing the sticks off first, I've heard about people putting them in zip lock bags first too


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Omniglow has cups, ice cubes, straws, and stirrers for "drinkware". I ordered the stirrers, and they're the _exact same thing_ as the bracelets. I was hoping there would be clearer plastic or it would be stiffer, but it's just 9" instead of 8". The straws are a mini-stick inside a plastic tube. The plastic used in glowsticks is non-toxic. I would just wipe them off with 91% isopropyl to get any manufacturing residue off.


----------



## Killamira (Oct 14, 2009)

Ravenfell Manor said:


> I read somewhere about putting glowsticks in balloons then filling them with helium and stringing them up so they are kind of in the floating off in the distance. Supposedly it is supposed to have a nice will-o-wisp effect. I have the helium tank in the garage but never got around to trying it. And this year I doubt it will happen either. Oh well. Neat sounding idea though.


I was just about to respond with this idea that we are doing this year  The dollar tree glow sticks run for the night, so it's a great effect! Helium was a bit more pricey this year, but hey it's in the budget. We are using just the green glow sticks to give that eerie glow in the sky.


----------



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

Those are some great ideas.


----------



## Zombastic (Oct 26, 2011)

I use them to help light dark hallways in my haunted garage.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

i give each tot a glow stick bracelet, a glow in the dark skelleton, halloween pencil, and of course a bunch of candy

so don't really use the glow sticks in any particularly unique way

amk


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

Has anyone cracked them open to use the liquid inside of one to paint an object or for a bubbling liquid in sscene ( not to drink of course) after you activate it?


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

I use the green ones in my cauldron full of ice and beer in the back yard.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

The chemicals break down on exposure to air, they don't glow very long after opening, especially if you paint with them. It will last longer if you put it in a test tube, or whatnot, since only a little bit of it is exposed to the air.


----------



## VampVixen (Sep 12, 2012)

IowaGuy said:


> Never got into the glowstick thing, though I'm tempted to try that "TP roll" to make glowing eyes.


Same here! That's one of my favorite ideas that I've seen on Pinterest. I also like the idea of cutting the ends off and dripping the glowy stuff down your stairs, like so:


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Don't forget when you snap it you are breaking a glass vial inside. When you cut them open, _strain the liquid_.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm going to try the glow sticks in paper towel tubes with the cut-out eyes for our party next Saturday. We have a big bush at the base of our deck so I think it will be a cool effect.....


----------



## Helena Handbasket (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm gonna do this! 

http://cdn4.blogs.babble.com/the-new-home-ec/files/clever-halloween-decorating-tips/04.jpg


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I put one as a glowiing stirrer in a beaker in our mad lab.

Also going to hand out glow bracelets to tot'ers.


----------



## Helena Handbasket (Oct 21, 2012)

VampVixen said:


> Same here! That's one of my favorite ideas that I've seen on Pinterest. I also like the idea of cutting the ends off and dripping the glowy stuff down your stairs, like so:
> 
> View attachment 136962


I saw that on Pinterest too...planning on doing it with red glow sticks.


----------



## halloweenisfun (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm sticking them inside fake hands (tried one already and it makes the veins look great!), doing the t.p. eyes, putting them inside hanging spider egg sacks, inside apothecary jars, inside skulls, and using some in the cemetery. So many uses.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Don't forget the liquid of some colors stains horribly, too.


----------

